# Urbanna Oyster Festival Urbanna Virginia!!!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

WE WILL BE HEADING UP THIS THURSDAY AFTERNOON FOR THE OYSTER FESTIVAL. WE WILL BE STAYING AT THOUSAND TRAILS A MEMBERS ONLY CG ABOUT 15 MIN FROM URBANNA. I AM FRYING OYSTERS SATURDAY AND DOING MY AWESOME SEAFOOD BOIL. (MIDDLENECK CLAMS,MUSSELLS,SHRIMP,GARLIC,ONION,CORN,RED POTATOES,CAJUN SAUSAGE,AND SEASONINGS) WE HAVE SEVERAL OTHER FRIENDS TAKING THEIR CAMPERS AS WELL. THE WEATHER LOOKS PERFECT FOR CAMPFIRES AND BROWN LIQUOR !!

BOBBY


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sitting here in Oregon with my mouth watering!







.gif" />.gif" /> Have fun!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We are so looking forward to this.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Dang!!! Oysters and brown liquor.... Doesn't get much better than that. Have a great time.

Brad


----------

